# utilisation quotidienne de votre ibook ?



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2003)

tous est dans le titre... quel utilisation faite vous de votre ibook ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





je penses que ca rassurerat pas mal de ch'tit nouveau, comme moi, qui veule investir dans un ibook...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui commence ?


----------



## rezba (30 Mai 2003)

Ma réponse ne va pas te suffire, parce que mon iBook n'est pas ma seule machine. Mais bon, y'en aura d'autres pour te répondre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

J'ai un iBook 800 combo, avec 640 Mo de ram et une carte airport, un disque non partitionné.

Je m'en sers d'abord comme machine mobile, puis pour faire le pont entre les G4 du boulot et de chez moi. C'est aussi elle qui accueille mon mail. Elle fait office de deuxième poste de travail lorsque je suis au boulot.

En dehors de cet aspect courrier essentiel, elle me sert à surfer, à écrire, à produire des rapports .pdf, à gérer mon agenda et mon carnet d'adresses, à encoder en mp3 les cd qui se trouvent à ma portée, à importer de la vidéo prise sur des caméras qui trainent, ou des photos numériques, où que je sois, à en échanger avec d'autres, à graver des CDs pour les potes. Pendant un moment, elle a aussi servi de lecteur DVD de salon...

C'est donc d'abord une machine bureautique et un attrape-tout numérique.

Parce que j'ai deux bipro et de grands écrans à ma disposition, je fais peu de création avec. Mais je fais sans problèmes des petites retouches photos, ou plus couramment des corrections sur des cartes sous illustrator, ou des maquettes d'Indesign. Elle supporte sans problèmes ces gros documents.

Elle sert aussi de machine à réparer les autres. Je la mets en mode target, je démarre la machine à réparer avec. J'ai dessus un OS9, sur lequel je peux booter pour passer un coup de DiskWarrior sur un disque ami. 

Et bien sûr, elle sert à surfer dans le jardin, dans le canapé, dans le plumard, et dans les quelques places publiques où je peux accrocher une borne wifi (merci MacStumbler...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


_Tiens, je parle d'elle au féminin... C'est la machine que je préfère. Je la soigne. Elle a toujours une feuille protectrice entre l'écran et le clavier lorsqu'elle est fermée, je la transporte dans une housse en néoprène, et dans un sac à dos discret. J'aime mon iBook. Elle me le rend  bien: jamais de panne, jamais de kernel, jamais de problèmes  _


----------



## Verbo (31 Mai 2003)

Bonjour!

Je fais absolument TOUT avec mon iBook! (800 12" 640Mo)

- internet
- infographie (Photoshop, Illustrator, XPress ...)
- création web (Dreamweaver, Flash ...)
- jeux (Mohaa, JK II ...)
- c'est ma discothèque, ma chaîne-stéréo
- c'est mon cinéma-maison
- c'est mon livre de recettes de cuisine
- c'est ma dactylo

Tout ça de façon très, mais très confortable!

Tout ça sur un outil d'un design magnifique (forme et fonction), un exemple de portabilité et de robustesse!

À part la coque qui se raye inévitablement, il est tout simplement parfait!

My life to go, comme disait l'autre...


----------



## Sebang (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Verbo:</font><hr /> * Bonjour!

Je fais absolument TOUT avec mon iBook! (800 12" 640Mo)

- internet
- infographie (Photoshop, Illustrator, XPress ...)
- création web (Dreamweaver, Flash ...)
- jeux (Mohaa, JK II ...)
- c'est ma discothèque, ma chaîne-stéréo
- c'est mon cinéma-maison
- c'est mon livre de recettes de cuisine
- c'est ma dactylo

Tout ça de façon très, mais très confortable!

Tout ça sur un outil d'un design magnifique (forme et fonction), un exemple de portabilité et de robustesse!

À part la coque qui se raye inévitablement, il est tout simplement parfait!

My life to go, comme disait l'autre...    * 

[/QUOTE]

Rien à rajouter. J'ai la même config et je fais la même chose avec. C'est ma machine principale et franchement, j'en suis pas deçu. Vu le prix, la beauté, les composants, etc etc, même les revues PC arrivent à en dire du bien et à le conseiller comme "meilleur ordinateur portable tout équipé" (PC/Mac confondus donc).


----------



## Jdrien (31 Mai 2003)

Bonsoir,

j'ai acheté mon ibook 600 DD15go en février 2002, depuis, no problem !!!!!!! Bureautique : mail, internet, agenda, carnet d'adresse, et aussi stockage photos numériques, bibliothèque musicale(mais là il va falloir que j'étende mon DD) car je pense que je vais bientôt craquer pour l'ipod !! Et aussi synchro impec avec mon T68i...bref pour mes besoins actuels et le prix et le reste...pas décu !!!!!! Je l'emporte de tps en tps en vacances, ds le train pour aller au boulot, visionner un DVD....pil poil !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Verbo:</font><hr /> *
- infographie (Photoshop, Illustrator, XPress ...)
- création web (Dreamweaver, Flash ...)

Tout ça de façon très, mais très confortable!
* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai ouie dire que dreamweaver ramé sur un ibook 800... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vrai ou faux ?

petite question, comme ca,  un ibook est il assez confortable pour faire de la creation de clip video (5 min à 10 min) a partir de bande son enregistré sur la TV, la radio,(+ fond sonore creer a la maison)  et mixant images TV et clip fait maison...


----------



## iBooker (31 Mai 2003)

J'utilise DreamWeaver sous os X et même si ce n'est pas rapide comme l'éclair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est "correct" pour un non professionnel. (j'ai 640 Mo de RAM)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iBooker:</font><hr /> * J'utilise DreamWeaver sous os X et même si ce n'est pas rapide comme l'éclair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est "correct" pour un non professionnel. (j'ai 640 Mo de RAM)



* 

[/QUOTE]

"correct", mais qu'elle definition donne tu as ce mot ?


----------



## Sir (31 Mai 2003)

Oui mais ibooker a un ibook 600 Mhz donc 300 mhz de plus pour le nouveau tiens compte de cela !


----------



## Sebang (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr /> * 

"correct", mais qu'elle definition donne tu as ce mot ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

Que ça va pas vite comme l'éclair comme Dreamweaver 4 sur OS9 avec la même machine, mais que c'est tout à fait utilisable.


----------



## mac_steph (31 Mai 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 Quelle utilisation faites-vous de votre iBook ? 

[/QUOTE] 

Presque tout est possible de faire avec un iBook ! 

*Au niveau hardware:

Points forts:*
- Airport (fabuleux de surfer au jardin !)
- Firewire pour connecter des disques, des périphériques de toute sorte, comme l'iPod, ou une caméra DV...
- Sortie sur un moniteur (étendu avec une petite bidouille)
- Petit (pour mon modèle 12'' en tout cas) donc pratique.
- Combo, pratique pour graver rapidement un CD

*Points faibles:*
- Pas de G4 donc encodage MPEG2 avec QuickTime impossible
- Résistant ? Disons que c'est une machine comme une autre. Pour ma part, j'ai pas tiré le bon numéro à ce niveau. Il est parti en réparation 2 fois. Une fois, la veille ne se mettait jamais lorsque je le fermais, et la deuxième, c'est apparamment la carte mère qui déconne...
- Le graveur de CD n'a jamais gravé à plus de 4x, alors qu'il est promis à 16x...
- Pas d'entrée son

*Software:

Points forts:*
- Tous les logiciels livrés avec
- Utilisation multimédia (Lecture DVD, iTunes, connection avec mon Nikon 880 et iPhoto, iCal pour mon agenda, Mail et Carnet d'adresse, très efficace.
- Compatibitilé avec le monde UNIX, rien de tel pour blouzer un informaticien... et l'accès donc à l'Open Source (Open Office, par exemple)
- Compatibilité avec les réseaux PC, et impression sur un réseau PC.
- Les jeux récents sont jouable
- Fait tourner toutes les applications que je connaisse..
- Pour du montage vidéo, iMovie 3 est a proscrire absolument, mais je recommande Final Cut (express ou pro), malgré le coût. IMovie 2 fonctionne bien sur un iBook. C'est une politique contestable de la part d'Apple de rendre iMovie 3 trop gourmand pour un iBook.
- 
- (rajouts des autres utilisateurs... j'ai certainement oublié quelques points)

*Points faibles:*
- 
- 
- 
- ?

Franchement, pour le rapport qualité/prix, c'est une machine absolument imbattable!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Verbo:</font><hr /> *
- infographie (Photoshop, Illustrator, XPress ...)
- création web (Dreamweaver, Flash ...)
* 

[/QUOTE]

et avec un 12" ou un 14" ?


----------



## Sir (31 Mai 2003)

Lis un peu avant de poster !!!
Verbo a un ibook 800 12"
et la grandeur de l'écran n'a rien a voir avec la qualité de la machine surtout pour un ibook !
Sir


----------



## mac_steph (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Lis un peu avant de poster !!!* 

[/QUOTE]

Mhhhh, franchement, est-ce qu'il y a besoin d'une remarque pareille ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sir, je te suggère d'utiliser le bouton "éditer" et d'effacer cette petite phrase... il y a franchement des sujets plus grave que celui de ne pas avoir bien lu un post...

C'est vrai, cependant que la taille de l'écran n'est pas si fondamentale que ça, à moins d'avoir des problèmes de vue. La résolution, elle, reste à 768x1024 que ce soit en 12'' ou 14''

Le super truc, c'est le mode "étendu" que l'on peut bidouiller quand on a un modèle avec 32MB de RAM vidéo.


----------



## romoan (31 Mai 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

Vous me voyez arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe et certainement me traiterez vous avec la condescendance de celui qui sait à l'égard de celui qui ne sait pas...mais RAB...en plus ce n'est peut-être pas le bon forum. 





Je veux changer mon portable qui  est ma seule et unique machine...un DELL latitude de 14' qui a quelques années...alors j'hésite : je reste chez les miens ou je passe chez vous(même si je n'en suis vraisemblablement pas digne). Alors j'essaye de voir : j'ai épluché tous les forums : Ibook14 et PB12(le premier est plus dans mon budget..). 
Au delà  du système d'exploitation (j'ai jamais eu de proBs avec Wind.) quand je vois certaine machine PC dans la gamme des 1900 euros : USB2, honorable carte graphic, DDR...et j'en passe( parce que je suis avant tout un utilisateurhotoshop, ....+tous les classiques). Alors Why je ripperais sur mac?

Un peu abrupte comme question...Merci de votre collaboration.






Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Lis un peu avant de poster !!!
Verbo a un ibook 800 12"
et la grandeur de l'écran n'a rien a voir avec la qualité de la machine surtout pour un ibook !
Sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

toujours d'aussi mauvaise humeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin pour en revenir a la question de la resolution d'ecran... la creation de site (flash, dreamweaver, et tout le tralala), c'est pas un peu limite sur un 12"...

perso un 12", m'irait tres bien  pour faire de l'internet, du mail, de la dyctalo, et j'en passe et des meilleurs...(en + il est plus dans mon budget). Mais pour faire de la video, ou de la creation de site


----------



## Sir (31 Mai 2003)

Je tiens a m'excuse de ce post


----------



## cham (31 Mai 2003)

La résolution est la même mais comme les polices sont lissées, on a effectivement plus d'espace avec un 14" qu'un 12".

Je confirme mon iBook 800 et ses 640 Mo de RAM sont à la masse qd je sors Dreamweaver MX 6.1 pour OS X.2.6 ! Plus précisément dès qu'il y a quelques tableaux, c'est bizarrement la frappe de texte qui devient insupportable. Le reste est "lourd" mais utilisable. Le texte s'affiche parfois à 1 lettre par seconde  sur une page de 3-4 écrans de haut avec nombreux tableaux et pas mal de texte !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je deviens parfois fou comme qd j'utilisais mon PC, c'est dire. Dreamweaver doit-être programmé avec les pieds, c'est la seule appli qui fait ça. Fireworks est un peu lent aussi. Office n'est pas un foudre de guerre mais est tout à fait utilisable. Photoshop OK. Mail, iChat, Camino, Keynote, iTunes, etc. : nickel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.

Donc, hormis pour Dreamweaver (mal programmé) l'iBook offre un rapport qualité/prix excellent. Il faut vraiment l'apprécier à l'usage. On passe de la contrainte et de l'énervement (ou la colère noire) au plaisir et l'émerveillement (merci à l'incroyable OS X). On ne reboote que pour une mise à jour. J'ai 1 Kernel Panic depuis 6 mois d'utilisation ultra intensive, qd je me suis servi d'iTunesdl (v0.0.0.0.1alpha) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonus : no virus... le pied intégral ! (j'avais 2 PC, chacun avec un antivirus avec la DERNIERE définition de virus et j'ai été emmerdé comme tout le monde qd un virus a planté la moitié d'internet à l'automne dernier). Aaaaah les mauvais sopuvenirs reviennent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lancez vous, vous ne regretterez pas votre "switch"


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2003)

de toutes façons, pour faire du développement web, mieux vaut un 17". 
L'iBook peut te permettre d'afficher sur deux écrans, la manip est renseignée plus haut.

Quant à la frappe de texte et les tableaux de Dreamweaver, c'est la même chose sur une grosse station de boulot..


----------



## cham (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rezba:</font><hr /> * Quant à la frappe de texte et les tableaux de Dreamweaver, c'est la même chose sur une grosse station de boulot..  * 

[/QUOTE]










Incroyable !!! Au prix que ça coûte !!! L'amour du travail bien fait quoi. Désolant. Je vais voir ce qui se fait du côté de chez GoLive alors. Bravo Macromedia !


----------



## mac_steph (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * Alors Why je ripperais sur mac?* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben tiens, c'est une bonne question, sincèrement!

Ça m'intéresserait vraiment de savoir ton utilisation quotidienne de ton PC, juste constater un peu nos différences d'utilisation entre nos machines.

Puis deuxième question, pouquoi t'es-tu intéressé aux machines Apple? (en lisant un forum consacré à mac, en connaissant deux machines spécifiques comme l'iBook et le PowerBook)...

As-tu déjà utilisé un mac récent avec OS X ? Si oui, quelles sont tes impression ?

Bye


----------



## romoan (1 Juin 2003)

rebonjour,

je désespérais d'une réaction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aujourd'hui sur ma relique, que je vénère cependant comme la prunelle de mes yeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et qui est mon seul outil informatique de loisirs, et de boulot : internet, Word, excel, powerpoint(le tout à haute dose), photo numérique by scan(eh oui je ne vais pas mettre au pilon mon Canon EOS1), photoshop(que je maitrise pas mal), illustrator...et là en réalisation un site Web en direct (je ne veux pas utiliser Frontpage patamou chto si je passe sur mac...en plus ma relique c'est un 13'qui m'accompagne souvent...et batterie d'origine : en utilisation bureautique + de 2h30 d'autonomie...

patchemou Mac ? j'en ai entendu du bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je leur trouve franchement de la gueule. le Ibook 14 me convient pour tout cela, et en plus il est dans mon budget...le Pbook 12' est cher et je suis pas convaincu qu'il ne soit pas qu'une rampe marketing : une motorisation tronquée de Porsche dans une carrosserie de new beattle...à mon sens...mais bon.

sinon dans ces budgets là tu as des Pc qui sont sympatoches : je regardais le site fnac il y a quelque minutes et tu as entre autre l'ultra portable d'un partenaire de Ferrari, et là : ecran, carte graphique, DDr,  wifi, usb2,....ça tire au mord...

alors voilà...en plus pourtant j'ai la possibilité de récupérer quelques beaux softs Apple à l'oeil...

merci de votre collaboration.

PS : c'est vrai que quand j'investis j'amortie...


----------



## iBooker (1 Juin 2003)

Comme le dit si bien Sebang, Dreamwaever est tout à fait utilisable, même si, c'est habituel et voulu par les fabricants, on souhaite toujours que ça aille plus vite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malgré tout "la puissance sans maitrise n'est rien"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je préfère un iBook 600 avec os X qu'un portable PC à 2GHz et XP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
alors un iBook 900 doit être une merveilleuse machine pour faire tourner tous les logiciels sous os X (à condition j'ajouter un max de RAM et je le répète, ne pas demander la productivité d'un professionnel).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iBooker:</font><hr /> *  et je le répète, ne pas demander la productivité d'un professionnel).   * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien ce qui me fait peur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



un ibook poour mon utilisation perso ce serat parfait (etude, internet, mail, un ch'tit peu de video et de son qd j'aurais le temps...).
MAIS, parce qu'il y a "mais", je gagne la majeur partie de mes modestes revenus d'etudiants, en creant des sites a droite a gauche...alors c'est la que ca risque de devenir un peu problematique... vous pensez pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bien que je pourrais tjrs utiliser mon pc, pour cela... mais je ne peux plus supporter windows..., et tout son tralala...


----------



## Sebang (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr /> * alors c'est la que ca risque de devenir un peu problematique... vous pensez pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et oui, mais on ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le bisou de la crémière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ils sont pas fous chez Apple, si tu veux un ordi puissant, faut payer. Sinon, comme tout le monde ici, on se contente d'un iBook, une machine qui fait tourner OSX a un prix abordable et qui même s'il ne permet pas beaucoup de miracles (quoique, niveau jeux, je suis impressionné par les capacités de la bête) permet de travailler tout à fait correctement. Je ne pense pas qu'il faille que tu t'inquiètes plus que celà à propos de Dreamweaver. Certes ça rame un peu, mais bon. Il faudrait que tu te fasses ta propre idée en fait en le voyant tourner sur la machine que tu veux acheter... (doit pas y avoir beaucoup de revendeurs avec un iBook 900 et Dreamweaver dans le coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## romoan (1 Juin 2003)

Vraisemblablement l'univers Mac est il un monde de Rêve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais à quel prix???

A vous lire, en furetant un peu partout, j'ai le sentiment qu'il faille, pour y rentrer, une âme de moine soldat prête à tous les sacrifices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans doute le système d'exploitation est-il nettement meilleur que celui de windaube, comme vous dîtes...et pour en disposer on accepte toute les concessions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apple est un fin manipulateur; par une habile communication il entretient un esprit de clan, pour ne pas dire de secte,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, s'appuyant sur le monde des yuppies, de la communication et des arts(à noter que j'ai n'ai rien contre certains de ces mondes, et pour cause...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un marché captif, un système d'exploitation sans doute très performant, un désign innovateur...et après...un hard hors de prix si on veut se faire plaisir...mais n'est-on pas prêt à tous les sacrifices pour faire parti de la tribu??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







d'autant que la concurrence bouge...Je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vous allez me dire marché captif et microsoft cela s'écrit pareil. quand je parle de la concurrence je parle des équipementiers qui font de notoires efforts...En ce qui concerne microsoft sans doute un jour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sa situation de monopole prendra un coup dans l'aile...(quelques cierges à lourdes pour ceux qui y croient) mais pour l'instant c'est comme les américains quand ils sont rentrés dans bagdad...la résistante est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

Encore une question ou un voeux pieux pour certains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, peut être qu'un jour le système d'exploitation Apple sera sur PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oui je sais ça ne sera plus OSX..."compte tenu de la diversité des machines....."
Cordialement
Davaï,davaï..


----------



## cham (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * Vraisemblablement l'univers Mac est il un monde de Rêve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...mais à quel prix???

A vous lire, en furetant un peu partout, j'ai le sentiment qu'il faille, pour y rentrer, une âme de moine soldat prête à tous les sacrifices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sans doute le système d'exploitation est-il nettement meilleur que celui de windaube, comme vous dîtes...et pour en disposer on accepte toute les concessions... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Apple est un fin manipulateur; par une habile communication il entretient un esprit de clan, pour ne pas dire de secte,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, s'appuyant sur le monde des yuppies, de la communication et des arts(à noter que j'ai n'ai rien contre certains de ces mondes, et pour cause...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Vraisemblablement, tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les fiches techniques, les trucs théoriques c'est bien, mais tout n'est pas mentionné. Et je ne parle pas des côtés complètement subjectifs. Essayer c'est mieux. Et sur une longue durée, ce serait idéal. 

Maintenant une chose est sûre : j'ai beaucoup de plaisir à utiliser mon iBook (web, bureautique, musique, photo, films, etc. sauf Dreamweaver qui n'est pas top). Une autre chose : à utiliser mon PC, je devenais fou (plantages, reformatage, ok 3 mois, plantages, reformatage, etc.) Repasser sous Windows c'est la plaie à chaque fois. 

OS X : 1 plantage en 6 mois, je ne reboote que pour les mises à jour, quand il le demande. Dès fois même j'oublie !!! (Software Update reste toute la journée dans le dock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A l'usage, l'ergonomie est excellente. 

Objets inanimés, avez-vous une âme ?

Bon fais nous confiance. Mais il faut acheter un Mac taillé pour l'usage qu'on veut en faire, sinon c sûr qu'on sera déçu. (on n'achète pas un vélo, meme haut de gamme, pour aller sur l'autoroute)

A+


----------



## cham (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * Sans doute le système d'exploitation est-il nettement meilleur que celui de windaube* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas de doute, c'est LE meilleur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le marketing, bien sûr qu'Apple entretient son image, c'est important pour une marque, surtout "de niche". Mais tu ne crois pas que MS ou Intel arrivent à imposer des concepts fumeux à grands renforts de matraquage publicitaire ? Naaaaan ce serait un peu gros quand même...

Ca me fait penser aux djeunz qui se prennent pour des rebelles parce qu'ils adorent Matrix, hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (trop pas cool la Matrice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 les gens ils sont manipulés mais heureusement nous on connaît la Vérité, comme dans la vraie vie du monde)

Allez, re ciao


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 

Et oui, mais on ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le bisou de la crémière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais, c'est pas LE "bisou" de la cremiere que je veux, c'est LA cremiere


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sebang:</font><hr /> * 
Ils sont pas fous chez Apple, si tu veux un ordi puissant, faut payer. Sinon, comme tout le monde ici, on se contente d'un iBook, une machine qui fait tourner OSX a un prix abordable et qui même s'il ne permet pas beaucoup de miracles (quoique, niveau jeux, je suis impressionné par les capacités de la bête) permet de travailler tout à fait correctement. Je ne pense pas qu'il faille que tu t'inquiètes plus que celà à propos de Dreamweaver. Certes ça rame un peu, mais bon. Il faudrait que tu te fasses ta propre idée en fait en le voyant tourner sur la machine que tu veux acheter... (doit pas y avoir beaucoup de revendeurs avec un iBook 900 et Dreamweaver dans le coin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  * 

[/QUOTE]

moauis, de toute facon, j'ai pas trop les moyens de m'acheter un powerbook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Donc, pour l'instant je me prendrais un ibook pour les etudes... puis, c'est on jamais... si j'arrive a me faire suffisament de tune, cette ete je revends le pc pour un mac de bureau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais j'y crois peu...) 

effectivement y a pas bcp d'ibook 900 avec dreamweaver dessus dans le coin... d'ailleur Y a pas bcp d'ibook 900 dans le coin...


----------



## romoan (1 Juin 2003)

Rebonjour,

sûr que vous avez du répondant, vous ne laissez pas le morceau comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut que je me fasse ma religion vite fait car demain j'ai bien l'intention de prendre ma décision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le sourire de ma crèmière je l'ai vue ce matin, elle est de la couleur de l'ibook et ça incite pas à rechercher son baiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reste le beurre et l'argent du beurre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors 1:qu'en est-il du Wifi sur cette machine?
2:au delà de dream...pour les sites Web qu'utilisez vous?
3: et plus métaphysique dans 6 mois le nouvelle Ibook14' ne sera t il pas dans les choux???

Merci de votre collaboration et chapeau à votre pugnacité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







cordialement

romoan


----------



## Mulder (1 Juin 2003)

Bonjour,

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> *Alors 1:qu'en est-il du Wifi sur cette machine?
2:au delà de dream...pour les sites Web qu'utilisez vous?
3: et plus métaphysique dans 6 mois le nouvelle Ibook14' ne sera t il pas dans les choux???
* 

[/QUOTE]

1. Version "lente" avec carte Airport
2. Adobe Golive
3. Si en comparaison de ce qui sera sorti à ce moment là. Mais non s'il correspond bien à un besoin.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * 
Faut que je me fasse ma religion vite fait car demain j'ai bien l'intention de prendre ma décision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour le sourire de ma crèmière je l'ai vue ce matin, elle est de la couleur de l'ibook et ça incite pas à rechercher son baiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reste le beurre et l'argent du beurre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors 1:qu'en est-il du Wifi sur cette machine?
2:au delà de dream...pour les sites Web qu'utilisez vous?
3: et plus métaphysique dans 6 mois le nouvelle Ibook14' ne sera t il pas dans les choux???

Merci de votre collaboration et chapeau à votre pugnacité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







cordialement

romoan    * 

[/QUOTE]

1- je ne serais pas te dire... mais effectivement la version des powerbook est plus rapide... il faut donc s'accorder sur la definition de "lenteur" (perso, qui pour moi devrait me suffire largement...).
2- freeway (pas extraordinaire, parait-il, mais coorect tout de meme), webobject (si quelqu'un a des commentaire a faire dessus, sachez que ca m'interesse egalement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), puis tout le tralala habituel flash, fireworks, photoshop... et si j'en ai oublié tu trouveras la reponse sur ce  site .

3- c'est une question, que je me pose egalement, si quelqu'un pouvait en donné la reponse la plus objective possible (je vois deja les raleurs venir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


si je peux me permettre de te donner un premier conseil, l'alubook 12"+ecran pc 17"(recupéré chez l'informaticien du coin pour une centaine ) te reviendra a peine plus cher qu'un ibook 14" (300/400 de +,  tout de meme, mais ca vaut le coup d'y reflechir).
a toi de faire la comparaison avantage/inconvenient... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



malheureusement, ton achat a l'air urgentisime... mais si tu tiens a acheté un ibook, attends encore une vingtaine de jour... sait-on jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je croise les doigts pour une mise a jour de la becanne, une vrai de vrai... mais je crois que je peux tjrrs rever... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * 
pour le sourire de ma crèmière je l'ai vue ce matin, elle est de la couleur de l'ibook et ça incite pas à rechercher son baiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reste le beurre et l'argent du beurre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

on doit pas avoir la meme cremiere


----------



## mac_steph (2 Juin 2003)

Salut Romoan,

J'aime bien ta façon un peu provocante d'écrire, et dans une certaine mesure, ça fait du bien pour le monde du mac de voir qu'il existe autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi penses-tu que de toute façon, tu seras mal traîté par les "maceux" ?
 <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> Vous me voyez arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe et certainement me traiterez vous avec la condescendance de celui qui sait à l'égard de celui qui ne sait pas...mais RAB...en plus ce n'est peut-être pas le bon forum. 

[/QUOTE] 

Bref...

Tout le monde admet que les machines Apple sont chères, même si maintenant, il y a déjà le moyen d'avoir un mac neuf pour CHF 1500.- (emac)... C'est déjà un bel effort, mais bon ! Quoi qu'il en soit, ça reste un fait objectif (qu'on peut prouver). Maintenant il y a tout l'aspect "subjectif" (qui est du domaine du ressenti personnel). Et là, il suffit d'écumer les forums pour constater qu'il y a des tonnes de témoignages disons positifs en faveur d'Apple, et pas seulement sur les performances de la machine, mais aussi sur cette sorte de relation qu'on les mac-users avec leur machine. C'est à prendre en compte pour se faire sa propre "religion", comme tu dis.

Pour reprendre tes 3 questions:

1. Le WiFi (Airport pour Apple)... Je n'ai jamais rien vu d'aussi simple et d'aussi pratique! Hop, une simple carte sous le clavier, une petite borne (qui est devenue bien meilleure marché qu'il y a 6 mois...) et on est connecté! Une autre petite merveille, c'est le protocole de réseau "Rendez-vous": Avec un copain, lors d'un séminaire, on était dans la même salle et on "tchattait" via airport et iChat sans aucune configuration particulière... vraiment sympa.

2. J'utilise Adobe Golive 6. Il est stable, du moment qu'il y a assez de RAM (640, dans mon cas). J'utilise un deuxième moniteur pour y mettre les pallettes et la gestion de site. Sinon, sur le 12'', c'est trop petit. Je crois qu'un PowerBook 17'' suffirait tout juste.

3. Voici mon utilisation des ordis: Je change toutes les années, car grâce à l'excellent taux de revente des macs, je n'ai qu'à investir 400 à 500 Francs suisses par année (env 300 euros) pour m'équiper d'une nouvelle machine. Faites le calcul, pour un ordinateur de 2000 francs suisse, c'est tout à fait jouable.

Pour ma part, je te dirais de prendre le risque d'oser le pari d'acheter un mac. Si c'est le cas, disons que tu ne seras pas déçu. Tout au plus, tu le revendras dans une année à un prix dont tu n'imaginais même pas possible... Autre chose, si tu vises un mac, continue donc de partager tes questions et tes remarques dans les forums...

Au plaisir et bon choix !


----------



## romoan (2 Juin 2003)

Priviet à nouveau,

Certainement qu'on n'a pas la même crémière, mais tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que c'est la beauté de l'âme qui compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si, si c'est comme pour Apple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Par contre pour le Pbook 12', c'est moi qui croiserait pour le coup les doigts,.... même si... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à mon sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à ce jour, au prix actuel il est over price...s'il pouvait dérocher de 150 à 200 euros dans l'été, même au début... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otchen haracho!!! mais là pareil il faudrait que je m'attelle à faire mes grâces avec plus d'assiduités 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et puis faut que je me décide...et puis y'a mon banquier, et puis ma pension alimentaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..

Si encore une question : pourquoi apple s'entête-t-il avec l'USB alors que tous les périphes sont en USB 2?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comment on fait alors???

Cordialement

davaï, davaï


----------



## cham (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr /> * 
malheureusement, ton achat a l'air urgentisime... mais si tu tiens a acheté un ibook, attends encore une vingtaine de jour... sait-on jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je croise les doigts pour une mise a jour de la becanne, une vrai de vrai... mais je crois que je peux tjrrs rever... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]
Il vient de passer à 900 MHz. A mon avis pas de màj avant 5-6 mois, ou alors apparition d'un nouveau modèle (comme pour les powerbooks), mais j'y crois pas trop.


----------



## romoan (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mac_steph:</font><hr /> * Salut Romoan,



Maintenant il y a tout l'aspect "subjectif" (qui est du domaine du ressenti personnel). Et là, il suffit d'écumer les forums pour constater qu'il y a des tonnes de témoignages disons positifs en faveur d'Apple, et pas seulement sur les performances de la machine, mais aussi sur cette sorte de relation qu'on les mac-users avec leur machine. C'est à prendre en compte pour se faire sa propre "religion", comme tu dis.



Au plaisir et bon choix ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]  

Et c'est ce qui fait que je sois a few provoc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme disait ma grand-mère:"faut pas que l'amour aveugle, assures toi quand même...on est pas des bestiaux..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et parce que j'ai envie de faire la bascule dans le monde merveilleux d'appel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







qui est très créatif. Au delà le ton du forum est de très bonne qualité avec des convictions affirmées...et puis le grand Bill et sa situation de monopole tend à m'éxaspèrer, comme d'autres monopoles que je croise régulièrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et en vieillissant je deviens rebelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







alors pour tout ça je veux savoir...parce que comme disait ma grand-mère... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, eu égard à ma relique qui me sert d'outil informatique (dell latitude 233mhz, 1999, ...13") je suis un sentimental et j'amortis sur le MOyen Terme...He 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vieille école...

Au plaisir

Cordialement

Davaï Davaï


----------



## cham (2 Juin 2003)

Bon pour compléter mes posts... j'ai eu mon deuxième kernel panic cette après-midi (avec Webgrabber) et Dreamweaver turbine comme jamais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis un peu perdu et mes stats passent d'un KP ts les 6 mois à 1 tous les 3 mois : ouch !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * 
Il vient de passer à 900 MHz. A mon avis pas de màj avant 5-6 mois, ou alors apparition d'un nouveau modèle (comme pour les powerbooks), mais j'y crois pas trop.    * 

[/QUOTE]

certes, mais je me demande si on peut appeler ca une mise a jour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






enfin, perso, je ne suis pas pressé , j'ai bien 2 mois devant moi... alors je vais attendre un peu... mais je ne pas grand chose a esperer de la part d'apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 sur la mise a jour des ibooks
mais c'est on jamais, un miracle peut etre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mac_steph:</font><hr /> * 3. Voici mon utilisation des ordis: Je change toutes les années, car grâce à l'excellent taux de revente des macs, je n'ai qu'à investir 400 à 500 Francs suisses par année (env 300 euros) pour m'équiper d'une nouvelle machine. Faites le calcul, pour un ordinateur de 2000 francs suisse, c'est tout à fait jouable.
* 

[/QUOTE]

tranquilllle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




perso, j'ai autre chose a faire que d'investir 300 tout les ans dans une machien neuve.... deplus c'est des dossiers a transferer et toute une config a refaire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceci dit, c'est vrai que ca laisse un peu reveur.. etre au top du progres


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cham62:</font><hr /> * Bon pour compléter mes posts... j'ai eu mon deuxième kernel panic cette après-midi (avec Webgrabber) et Dreamweaver turbine comme jamais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis un peu perdu et mes stats passent d'un KP ts les 6 mois à 1 tous les 3 mois : ouch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

pas de bol


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * 

 et en vieillissant je deviens rebelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

oui j'ai remarqué ca moi aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






en vieillissant ON devient rebelle...


----------



## mac_steph (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr /> * 
perso, j'ai autre chose a faire que d'investir 300 tout les ans dans une machien neuve.... deplus c'est des dossiers a transferer et toute une config a refaire...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ceci dit, c'est vrai que ca laisse un peu reveur.. etre au top du progres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Question de point de vue... Soit mettre 300 euros toutes les années et rester "dans le coup", ou soit garder sa machine 4 ans et investir 1200 euros en une fois... j'ai fait mon choix... je tiens à souligner à titre privé que je ne roule vraiment pas sur l'or ! Cette manière de faire les choses me convient bien. Une de mes passions est le mac, donc ça me permet de régulièrement renouveler ma machine... d'être toujours sous garantie, etc... ouais, j'aime bien ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, et puis la question des dossiers à refaire... c'est un peu comme faire le ménage à la maison... qu'est ce qu'on s'y sent bien quand tout est propre... un disque dur tout neuf pour mes dossiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, à chacun sa méthode!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mac_steph:</font><hr /> * 

Question de point de vue... Soit mettre 300 euros toutes les années et rester "dans le coup", ou soit garder sa machine 4 ans et investir 1200 euros en une fois... j'ai fait mon choix... je tiens à souligner à titre privé que je ne roule vraiment pas sur l'or ! Cette manière de faire les choses me convient bien. Une de mes passions est le mac, donc ça me permet de régulièrement renouveler ma machine... d'être toujours sous garantie, etc... ouais, j'aime bien ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, et puis la question des dossiers à refaire... c'est un peu comme faire le ménage à la maison... qu'est ce qu'on s'y sent bien quand tout est propre... un disque dur tout neuf pour mes dossiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, à chacun sa méthode!  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une argumentation qui tient bien la route... cependant une question me taraude l'esprit. Tu n'as pas de difficuleté a revendre ton ibook (si ce n'est la dechirante separation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) ???


----------



## cham (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kasparov:</font><hr /> * cependant une question me taraude l'esprit. Tu n'as pas de difficuleté a revendre ton ibook (si ce n'est la dechirante separation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) ???    * 

[/QUOTE]
Je redoute le jour où je devrai passer au PowerBook PPC 970 ou 980. Revendre mon iBook ? Arghhh


----------



## romoan (2 Juin 2003)

Bonjour, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rapidement, pour clore la chose, pourquoi de l'USB et pas de l'USB 2 chez mac, compte tenu de l'évolution des périphes dans ce sens ?









Cordialement
au plaisir de vous lire


----------



## romoan (2 Juin 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />


oui j'ai remarqué ca moi aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






en vieillissant ON devient rebelle...   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]  

Et tu verras avec le poids des années 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...

quoique des fois t'es rebelle à 20 ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...et puis tu rentres complètement dans les rangs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu te ranges des bécane...et parfois c'est le contraire...Il faut de tout....


----------



## Sebang (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * Bonjour, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rapidement, pour clore la chose, pourquoi de l'USB et pas de l'USB 2 chez mac, compte tenu de l'évolution des périphes dans ce sens ?









Cordialement
au plaisir de vous lire

* 

[/QUOTE]
Parce que sur Mac, on carbure au Firewire, voila tout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le USB2, c est un truc de PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

Edit : a noter que sur les PC Vaio de Sony, on trouvait plus facilement du iLink (le nom du Friewire chez Sony) que de l USB2. Ca a peut etre change, mais ca m avait etonne lorsque j ai eu cet ordi entre les mains.


----------



## Sebang (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mac_steph:</font><hr /> * 

Question de point de vue... Soit mettre 300 euros toutes les années et rester "dans le coup", ou soit garder sa machine 4 ans et investir 1200 euros en une fois... j'ai fait mon choix... je tiens à souligner à titre privé que je ne roule vraiment pas sur l'or ! Cette manière de faire les choses me convient bien. Une de mes passions est le mac, donc ça me permet de régulièrement renouveler ma machine... d'être toujours sous garantie, etc... ouais, j'aime bien ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Moi je suis assez d accord avec ce point de vue, et je pense que c est ce que je vais essayer de faire a l avenir. Enfin, on verra ce qu en pense mon porte monnaie, il se peut qu il faille que je garde mon iBook 6 ans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mac_steph:</font><hr /> * Ah, et puis la question des dossiers à refaire... c'est un peu comme faire le ménage à la maison... qu'est ce qu'on s'y sent bien quand tout est propre... un disque dur tout neuf pour mes dossiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bref, à chacun sa méthode!  * 

[/QUOTE]
Moi aussi, j adore ca ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tout ranger, tout remettre, deplacer des trucs, trouver un fichier (tiens ! Je l avais oublie celui la !) et comme ca, moi je trouve ca sympa. Lorsque j ai change de disque dur et que j ai clone l ancien, il n y a rien eu a faire et je presque ete decu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(pardon pour le fait que je ne puisse pas ecrire avec les accents et sans apostrophe, mais c est la premiere fois que j ecris avec ce clavier, et je me suis gourre dans le mappage des touches !


----------



## mac_steph (2 Juin 2003)

J'ai pas trop de peine à me séparer de mon iBook... c'est une machine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, je pense que nous conserverons toujours un portable. Si nous devions acheter un autre mac, ce serait une deuxième machine. Pas question de ne plus avoir de portable.

Bon, je reconnais que lorsque j'ai vendu mon premier mac (un G4-450), ce n'était pas facile. Y'a aussi toujours le risque de tomber sur un "mauvais numéro" en achetant des machines neuves... comme ça à l'air d'être le cas pour mon iBook actuel. Déjà parti 2x en hollande... je me rattrapperai sur le suivant


----------



## 800007 (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par romoan:</font><hr /> * Priviet à nouveau,

Par contre pour le Pbook 12', c'est moi qui croiserait pour le coup les doigts,.... même si... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à mon sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à ce jour, au prix actuel il est over price...s'il pouvait dérocher de 150 à 200 euros dans l'été, même au début...     * 

[/QUOTE]

Il vient de decrocher de 200$ sur le site US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bon entendeur ...


----------



## Mulder (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 800007:</font><hr /> * 

Il vient de decrocher de 200$ sur le site US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bon entendeur ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Baisse de prix aussi sur les iBook...


----------



## romoan (3 Juin 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />


[/QUOTE] <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 800007:</font><hr /> * 

Il vient de decrocher de 200$ sur le site US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bon entendeur ...  * 

[/QUOTE] 






Comme quoi j'ai bien fait de faire mes grâces hier soir et ce midi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ou bien Steeve est allé à Lourdes??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant y aplus qu'à...

Cordialement


----------



## 800007 (3 Juin 2003)

Il va y avoir parité euros/$ HT, ce qui va entrainer un baisse de prix encore plus importante en Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On va se régaler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin je vais pouvoir vanter les prix Apple aux collègues que j'essaye de faire switcher


----------



## 800007 (3 Juin 2003)

C'est fait, 300 euros de moins sur le PB 12", cool non?


----------



## takamaka (3 Juin 2003)

Bah, tu t'inquiétes pour rien !

Mon iBook me sert aussi bien au boulot qu'à la maison...

En infographie, je fais tourner sans pb Shopy et/ou Illustrator. Pour ce qui est du webdesign, Dream et Flash fonctionne. Je ne vais pas dire au ralenti car je ne les ai jamais vu tourner que sur des G3. C'est sûr cela doit être plus souple sur G4, m'enfin!
Dans création de site, il y a le mot "création" avant tout... et comme ce n'est pas l'essentiel de ton activité (qd bien même ca met un peu de beurre dans tes épinards...) je peux t'assurer qu'avec un iBook en poche, tu vas pouvoir laisser libre cours à ton imagination.

De tous les logiciels livrés avec, il y a les gadgets ou "applications en devenir" (Mail, iMovie3, iPhoto2, Sherlock) et les autres (Lecture DVD, iTunes4, Carnet d'adresse, Quicktime 6) mais ce n'est que mon avis...  

Bref, l'iBook est une machine "capable" dont nous n'avons pas à prouver la compatibilité avec le monde PC.
Cependant pour une utilisation plus fine (je n'ai pas dit PRO), il te reste à te procurer les applications dédiées :

Vidéo : Final Cut Express
Music : Toast titanium
...
et ceux dits "open source" qui apportent un confort indéniable au quotidien.

Je l'ai dis : cela n'est que mon avis.


----------



## bessong (4 Juin 2003)

Alors juste une question : 

Peut-on monter de la vidéo sur le Ibook 900 ? 

Merci. 

Cordialement. 

PS : je compte prochainement acheter un portable et je me prends la tête pour savoir si je "bifurque" sur mac ou non (sachant que la possibilité de montage vidéo est un décisive). Je lis les différents forums pour me renseigner mais tout le monde dit tout et son contraire...aussi, mon esprit est de plus en plus "encombré"...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bessong:</font><hr /> *
PS : je compte prochainement acheter un portable et je me prends la tête pour savoir si je "bifurque" sur mac ou non (sachant que la possibilité de montage vidéo est un décisive). Je lis les différents forums pour me renseigner mais tout le monde dit tout et son contraire...aussi, mon esprit est de plus en plus "encombré"...   * 

[/QUOTE]

a toi aussi...


----------



## mac_steph (4 Juin 2003)

Pour la vidéo (en particulier du montage), aucun problème. Je préconise cependant l'utilisation de Final Cut (express ou pro) et l'utilsation d'un gros disque dur firewire à 7200 t/m. Evidemment, le calcul de rendus est un peu plus long que sur un G4, mais c'est tout à fait jouable. Je parle par expérience.

Par contre, faire du compositing avec After Effect et un iBook, c'est avoir les yeux plus gros que le ventre. Cependant, si c'est pour faire des choses très simple, ça tient la route...


----------



## Sebang (5 Juin 2003)

Si c'est pour faire des choses super simples (comme Mr tout le monde ou moi en fait), iMovie est très largement suffisant... et il est gratuit ! (comment ça Final Cut Pro et Express aussi ?? Ah non ? faut bien chercher vous dites ?)


----------



## bessong (5 Juin 2003)

Merci pour la réponse. je commence à y voir un peu plus clair. 
Evidemment, on trouve "Adobe Première" gratuitement sur internet mais bon, ça c'est une autre histoire ! (je suppose que c'est pas utilisable sur mac...)


----------



## Sebang (5 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bessong:</font><hr /> * Merci pour la réponse. je commence à y voir un peu plus clair. 
Evidemment, on trouve "Adobe Première" gratuitement sur internet mais bon, ça c'est une autre histoire ! (je suppose que c'est pas utilisable sur mac...)   * 

[/QUOTE]

Et bien je pense être heureux de t'apprendre qu'il existe une version Mac de Premiere. Après, la manière dont tu te le procures ne nous regardes. Tout à fait, cela ne nous regarde pas !


----------

